# όλα μου φταίνε



## Viados

Γεια σας,

What does the phrase "όλα μου φταίνε" mean?
It is "everything bothers me" or "everybody else is guilty" or ... ?

As far as I understand "φταίω" means "I am guilty" or "It is my fault", but the phrase above is not completely clear to me. 

ευχαριστώ!
Viados


----------



## Perseas

I 'd say "everything bothers me" or "everything is to blame", but there may be a better translation.


----------



## ireney

It's more like "I'm out of sorts" but with the meaning of being irritable.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> everything bothers me


Is ''ola'' the subject of the verb ''ftaine/ftene''?  Is the ancient Greek rule still valid (verb in the singular when the subject is neuter plural, like in ''panta rhei'')? Or does it happen in old sayings only?
Thank you.


----------



## Perseas

Hi bearded

"φταίν(ε)" is plural : _φταίω_, _φταις, φταίει, φταίμε, φταίτε, φταίνε_ και _φταιν._
And the subject "όλα" is plural too.


----------



## bearded

Thank you, Perseas.  I had mistakingly expected something like _ftaiouv..  _And I realise that _ftaive _cannot be singular. It was my silly moment.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> I had mistakingly expected something like _ftaiouv.. _


Yes, I understand but yοur way of thinking was right anyway.
In Modern Greek there is a small category of verbs ("ακούω, καίω, λέω, τρώ(γ)ω, φυλά(γ)ω, πάω, φταίω") which present some peculiarities about their conjugation. According to the school grammar they are called "Ιδιόκλιτα (συνηρημένα) ρήματα". That is their conjugation does not follow the model of other verbs of their category.

For example:
ακούω
ακούς (ακούεις)
ακούει
ακούμε (ακούομεν)
ακούτε (ακούετε)
ακούνε & ακούν (ακούουν)

The forms in parenthesis are archaic and are not used in the modern language.


----------



## bearded

Many thanks, Perseas.
In theory I should know all that, but sometimes my memory is a bit...rusty.


----------



## Vrastaman

Figuratively, "I am having a bad hair day."


----------



## Αγγελος

It is a very common expression, meaning more or less "I find fault with everything, I get irritated by all the inevitable annoyances of daily life, not because anything is actually wrong but because _I_ am in a bad mood."
Likewise e.g. "τι σου φταίει ο μάγειρας; εσύ άργησες και κρύωσε το φαΐ" = why do you complain about the cook? it is you who were late and let the food grow cold.
It is the pronoun that adds this nuance of _unjustified _blame. Otherwise, φταίω means, of course, "it is my fault, I am to blame".


----------

